# La Gomera



## gefu (19. Juli 2007)

Fahre in Kürze nach La Gomera und will mir dort ein MTB leihen. Hat jemand gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem Verleih dort gemacht und kann mir einen Tip geben? Bin auch interessiert an interessanten Touren und Trails auf der Insel. Wie siehts außerdem mit El Hierro aus?


----------



## kalle100 (19. Juli 2007)

hi,

la gomera ist ne geile insel zum biken, nähere infos unter www.bikestationgomera.com.:daumen: 

saludos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (24. Juli 2007)

Hi,
ich war vor ein paar Jahren mal auf Gomera und hatte mir auch ein Bike ausgeliehen.
Der erwähnte Bikeshop in Valle Grand Ray ist sehr gut.
Man kriegt da für relativ wenig Geld neuestes Material.

Die haben mir auf nachfragen im Shop auch noch einen Tourtip gegeben und ich habe mir damals die Mühe gemacht, daraus sowas ähnliches wie ein Roadbook zu schreiben:

Epina Trail auf La Gomera  (ca. 1700 hm, ca. 60 km)


Bikes ausleihen bei Bike Station Gomera in La Puntilla (Valle Gran Rey)  

www.bike-station-gomera.de


1.
Start in Valle Gran Rey -> Straße rauf durch Arure bis ganz oben zur Kreuzung Richtung Vallehermosa
2.
Ausflugslokal Chorros de Epina (letzte Möglichkeit um Wasser zu kaufen)
3.
Nach 500m links ab Richtung Epina
4.
Hauptstraße ca. 2km folgen. Kurz nach der Bushaltestelle rechts abbiegen Richtung Caseria 
de Epina.
5.
Nach ca. 500 m steht rechts das erste Haus des Ortes. Hier geht man gegenüber die Treppe runter.
6.
Nach 50m Treppen scharf rechts der Beschilderung Richtung Tazi folgen.
7.
Hier beginnt jetzt der Trail, der zuerst an einigen Häusern vorbeiführt.
8.
Man muß jetzt immer am Hang bleiben, wobei das Tal immer links liegt.
9.
Der Trail ist fast komplett fahrbar (Ausnahmen sind einige kurze Steigungen und ein paar steile Serpentien)
10.
Zur Orientierung ist es nützlich sich im Zweifelsfall immer rechts zu halten (einmal muß man jedoch dem linken Weg folgen, der gleich darauf auf einige sehr enge Serpentien trifft. Man kann aber erkennen, daß dieser Weg weiter am Hang entlang geht)
11.
Oberhalb von Tazo trifft man wieder auf einen Wegweiser (... de Tajes), der auf eine kleine Ruine 10m vom Weg ab zeigt. 
12.
Den Wegweiser nicht beachten und nach ca. 15m links abbiegen und bis Tazo runterfahren.
13.
In Tazo hat man für den rückweg zwei Möglichkeiten:
-
rechts hoch (zur Orientierung kann hier die Ermita de Santa Lucia wo der Ort zuende ist und der Weg rauf nach Chorrus de Epina beginnt).
-
links rum Richtung Alojera und die Straße rauf nach Epina (bei dieser Alterbative hat man noch ca. 150 - 200 hm mehr zu bewältigen)


----------



## Light (24. Juli 2007)

gomera ist übrigens obergeilst...


----------



## gefu (8. August 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Gomera Tips!
Ist sehr schön hier und nur weiter zu empfehlen!


----------



## WuilderRadler (15. April 2008)

Hallo! Komme gerade von La Gomera zurück... Die Insel ist ein Traum - auch zum biken. Gerade zum Saisonauftakt bietet sie sich super an. Die Vorteile der Insel sind die wenigen Touristen , die grandiose Landschaft, das beständige Wetter und die vielen Höhenmeter. Die Navigation in diesem Gebiet fällt eher schwer und deshalb empfehle ich Euch einen Guide zu mieten. Da gibt es auf der Insel eigentlich nur einen: Axel!!! Axel ist ein Ur-Hesse der das Biker's Inn im Valle Gran Rey (in Vueltas) eröffnet hat. Ich kann Axel nur super währmstens empfehlen: super freundlich, kompetent und dazu noch preiswert! Gesamturteil: SUPER!!! Die neuen GT-bikes waren top gepflegt und seine Touren atemberaubend! Also insgesamt: Leuts fliegt nach La Gomera und macht Euch ein paar schöne Tag und Grüßt Axel von mir! Cheers CH


----------



## WuilderRadler (15. April 2008)

Ach ja noch einen Nachbrenner: Weiss net wann meine Vorgänger die Bike Station empfohlen haben, aber die ist ober sch... Für mich waren die Deutschen in der Bike Station unfähig, unfreundlich und unverschämt. Die Bikes waren sehr schlecht gewartet und ausser der Einsteigertour bieten die glaube nichts mehr an. Wenn ihr Single Trails, bike & boat und einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner im Valle Gran Rey haben wollt gibts nur Axel von Biker' Inn (www.bikers-inn.eu). Bei der Bike Station wurde ich nicht gut behandelt und bin nach 15 Min. enttäuscht wieder raus! Viele Grüße CH


----------



## Neckarinsel (15. April 2008)

WuilderRadler schrieb:


> ....... Bei der Bike Station wurde ich nicht gut behandelt und bin nach 15 Min. enttäuscht wieder raus! Viele Grüße CH



Habe so was negatives auch erlebt bei der Bike Station


----------



## Fubbes (15. April 2008)

Stuntzi war ja auf Gomera und hat reichlich Tracks gesammelt, alle schön in der Google-Erde anzusehen. 
Los geht es in seinem Forums-Blog ab Seite 6:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328846&page=6

Mit dem Kalle/Patrick von der Bike Station hat er viel Spaß gehabt. So schlimm kann es da also nicht sein.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Rockbiker (20. Mai 2008)

Wer schreibt den da so Possitives über "Axel" vom Biker´s Inn, bist Du ein persönlicher Freund/Freundin von Axel? Ich bike seit 10 Jahren auf La Gomera und leihe mir meine Bikes immer bei der Bike Station (damals noch bei Sabine). Bisher hatte ich nicht den kleinsten Grund zur Beschwerde. Patrick ist ein gelernter Bike-Mechaniker, im Gegensatz zu Axel! Die Touren die Axel anbietet, werden schon seit Jahren von der Bike-Station durchgeführt, von denen auch Axel seine Orts und Tourenkenntnisse "erworben" hat. Ansonsten kann ich La Gomera als Bike-Insel nur empfehlen, allerdings sollte man, wenn man wirklich Höhenmeter fahren will, von ganz unten im Valle starten, was aber eine gute Fitness voraussetzt! Viel Spaß und Grüße an die Bike-Station.


----------



## kalle100 (20. Mai 2008)

hier ein neues video 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4240731/La_Gomera_Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SXO (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo lieber Rockbiker,

du hast sehr schlecht bzw. wohl garnicht recherchiert! Es ist schade das solche Kommentare in einem so guten Forum auftauchen.


----------



## paul2112 (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

so ich möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Bin grad frisch aus La Gomera zurück und kann die Insel nur wärmstens empfehlen! Ein Traum für Wanderer aber auch und das wissen nur die wenigsten, für Biker!!!

Ich habe mich vorher hier im Forum über die jeweiligen Stationen erkundigt und da gibt es ja die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen.

Ich war bei der www.bike-station-gomera.com , und kann nur sagen, der absolute Hammer  
Die Beratung war toll, die Bikes in einem top Zustand ( Univega mit kompletter XT Ausstattung) und die Touren schön abwechslungseich. Mein Guide war Patrick und es hat immer viel Spass mit ihm gemacht, danke nochmals! Er hat mir auch gute Tipps gegeben, damit ich auch mal alleine fahren konnte.

Die Bikestaion gibt es nun seit 18 Jahren und es muss ja irgend einen Grund geben warum die sich so lange gehalten haben.

Habe mir natürlich auch die andere Station angeschaut, aber fand ich nicht so berauschend zumal dieser Typ alle Touren original kopiert hat und das finde ich ziemlich arm


----------



## WuilderRadler (27. Mai 2008)

Leuts jetzt streiten wir net welches das bessere Geschäft für Bikes auf La Gomera ist... is doch supper wenn es anscheinend zwei gibt auf die sich die Horden von Touries stürzen können!

Das Forum ist dazu da Tipps weiter zu geben. Ich habe einen Eindruck von beiden Geschäften auf La Gomera gewonnen, meine Freundin hat einen Eindruck gewonnen, Freunde von mir haben einen Eindruck gewonnen und andere hier im Forum auch. 
Deswegen kann ich hier meinem Ärger über die "Bike Station" im Forum kund tun und mein positives feedback an "Bikers Inn" weitergeben.
18 Jahre auf La Gomera ist für mich kein Qualitätssiegel. Die Jungs - inbesondere der Alte waren dermaßen unfreundlich, dass ich nur wütend war. Erst wirst du wirsch behandelt weil Du eine Sondertour willst und dann trifft der dich Tage später mit Axel auf ner Tour und fährt den an er würde seine Kunden abluchsen...? Gehts noch - und das vor den eigenen Kunden. Meinen Dienstleister suche ich mir schon noch selber aus. Das war gelebter Kinderfasching! Anyway, wir - meine Freundin und ich fanden es halt panne!

Zusätzlich sind die bei mir halt nur Anfängertouren gefahren und ich möcht halt auch gerne mehr als 1500 hm machen. Gibts was besseres als einen fitten, absolut netten Guide der mit mir und meiner Freundin eine Special Tour macht!??? Deswegen für mich: Bikers Inn !

@ Rockbiker: Was sollte die Frage ob ich ein Freund von Axel bin??? 
a) ich habe eine Freundin und b) positives Feedback hat nichts mit Freundschaft zu tun 
ABER Du hast Recht der Axel ist die Wucht und ich würde ihn gerne zu meinen Freunden zählen! Leider ist La Gomera zu weit weg und erst wieder im Frühjahr 2009 geplant.

Un nun bikes wieder wuild!
Grüße aus Kölle!


----------

